# First time dragons blood



## DiscoStu (Mar 4, 2017)

Going to use Dave's recipe. Using 71b. I'm making a black raspberry wine now was wondering if I'm better off using the yeast cake from that. Also do I not sulfite before adding yeast because of Realemon ingredients. (Make must wait 24, yeast) 20 cups of sugar is roughly 8 1/2 #s ?


----------

